# The New Tuna Sniper and Fathom Blade Rods



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

They're finally here. I have these at the shop ready for dealer deliveries. Roy's in Corpus will have them in a few days. Titan Tackle in Houston is getting his order and will have them at the Deep Sea Roundup.


----------



## delliott00 (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome! So when are YOU arriving in Corpus so we can go fishing? ;-)

Got the tower mounted on the boat..... the fish will not be able to hide from us now!

-Dave


----------



## InDeep (Jul 31, 2012)

I live on the south side of Houston. Where is "Titan Tackle" located? I tried to look them up and had no success.

thanks


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

i believe Titan Tackle its not a brick & mortar store with a physical location.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

InDeep said:


> I live on the south side of Houston. Where is "Titan Tackle" located? I tried to look them up and had no success.
> 
> thanks


http://www.titantackle.com/


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking good Brice


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

hog said:


> http://www.titantackle.com/


Am I missing something? They must not have a physical store since they don't have an address on their website. Only thing I could find was the contact us link


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

i think hog is missing the point , there is no store . Its an online


----------

